# acquired bottle lamb with severe overbite



## iowacountrygirl8 (May 9, 2013)

i acquired a seven day old bottle lamb with a sever overbite.  It is having trouble sucking bottle and gets tired of sucking quickly.  I have and am raising baby dairy kids so have some experience.  I am offering goats milk in the bottles.  I need advice on how to proceed and feeding ideas for the hopeful future.  I am only trying to save its life and keep as a pet and will not be butchering, showing, or breeding it.  Is there any recipes for food as I am certain grazing will be probably impossible.  Thanks ahead of time for all help and information.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 9, 2013)

How bad IS this overbite? Do you have a picture?

It makes me think something else is going on as a healthy lamb will never be too tired to suck...they may stop being hungry, but they won't be tired of sucking. What's the lamb's temperature? I have a ewe that I think has a pretty bad overbite but she nursed & grazes just fine.






And looking into her mouth...


----------



## iowacountrygirl8 (May 9, 2013)

The overbite is very severe.  This lamb's problem is much worse than the one in your pic.  I do not have a pic yet but will try and get one.  I will also try and get some sort of measurement.  Thank you for replying.  I have not checked temp.  She is up and active.  The problem with getting tired/bored of nursing is that much of what goes in is running back out so getting enough to satisfy her takes forever.  I was not able to observe the lamb nursing the ewe and am just going on what the previous owners told me.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 9, 2013)

What kind of teat are you using? Maybe see if you can get a new one with a very tiny orifice so she doesn't suck out so much milk at once so it doesn't come out of her mouth?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 9, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> What kind of teat are you using? Maybe see if you can get a new one with a very tiny orifice so she doesn't suck out so much milk at once so it doesn't come out of her mouth?


X2, there are many different kinds of ends for the bottles, maybe a longer one would work better!


----------

